# Trail cam pics



## kennym (Jul 28, 2012)

Any of you guys have cams out?  I love em, like Christmas morning every couple weeks when I check em.

Please post yours, love lookin at critter pics.

Here is a couple to start off....


----------



## whossbows (Jul 28, 2012)

i might get to hunt this one,he is on my buddies place,would be a dream shot


----------



## kennym (Jul 28, 2012)




----------



## bam_bam (Jul 28, 2012)

Yup I got a couple out right now tha I chack every couple weeks. I enjoy them


----------



## devolve (Jul 29, 2012)

checking mine tomorrow on the bear land


----------



## kennym (Jul 29, 2012)




----------



## stick-n-string (Jul 29, 2012)

The pic above is a great example on how to identify a button buck. Notice the white that goes all the way around his eye. then scroll up and look at the does. The does wont have the white ring like a button buck will.


----------



## devolve (Jul 30, 2012)

here is a couple different bears from last week


----------



## flyfisher76544 (Jul 30, 2012)

Nice picts!!!


----------



## kennym (Jul 30, 2012)




----------



## whossbows (Jul 30, 2012)

thats a long legged yote


----------



## jerry russell (Jul 31, 2012)

A couple of grown men.


----------



## robert carter (Jul 31, 2012)

Those are big pigs Jerry. Smart I bet too.RC


----------



## jerry russell (Jul 31, 2012)

robert carter said:


> Those are big pigs Jerry. Smart I bet too.RC



Smart just don't cover it. These guys have a PHD in survival. I have said it many times and I will stand by it...On a scale of 1-10 for intellegence and survival skills, here are my rankings for old, trophy class animals that have been hunted.

Deer-4
Alpha Coyote-6
Mega hog- 9.75

The one pictured here even learned to use post hole diggers!


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (Jul 31, 2012)

This is one of my favorites from the past. We called him the Mtn. Dew Buck. Looks like he's got a can in his mouth, I'm guessing some sort of leaf? Looks like a 4 1/2 or older deer too. Of course no one on our club ever saw him and not sure if a neighboring club got him either.


----------



## kennym (Jul 31, 2012)

This was 3rd week of May, I'm back in his area now, tryin to get some pics w/o  mineral block, as it is now illegal.......


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jul 31, 2012)

He's got potential Kenny, but the disrespectful posturing display in that last picture suggests he's on to you already.


----------



## kennym (Aug 1, 2012)

Barry, they are all on to me, just once in a while, one slips up and underestimates me luck..


----------



## Barry Duggan (Aug 1, 2012)

kennym said:


> Barry, they are all on to me, just once in a while, one slips up and underestimates me luck..



Yep, thank the Lord for many things...including the rut.


----------



## Jake Allen (Aug 1, 2012)

This guy decided to show up last Friday.


----------



## robert carter (Aug 1, 2012)

He has some tall horns for sure. Would look good with your bow laying across them .Better with Ms Tomi`s bow ..RC


----------



## rapid fire (Aug 1, 2012)

Jake Allen said:


> This guy decided to show up last Friday.



Jeff, what's in the hole?


----------



## longbowdave1 (Aug 1, 2012)

Great pictures, always fun to see who sneekin' through when your not there. 

I'll be swinging past the hunting spot on the return trip from camping this weekend, I'll slide in and switch the camera card. It's been out there two weeks now so I hope to have some good pictues with the rain and cooler temps of late.


----------



## kennym (Aug 2, 2012)

Gettin to the recent weeks now....























I know some more of you guys have cameras!!


----------



## bam_bam (Aug 2, 2012)

Yall killin me!!! Gonna go check mine tomorrow. Maybe I will have some good pics to share.


----------



## beaulesye10 (Aug 3, 2012)

http://s1120.photobucket.com/albums/l484/Beauleyse10/?action=view&current=PICT0038.mp4

Just doing video this year hope this works....


----------



## Jake Allen (Aug 3, 2012)

rapid fire said:


> Jeff, what's in the hole?



was a salt lick


----------



## TNGIRL (Aug 3, 2012)

robert carter said:


> He has some tall horns for sure. Would look good with your bow laying across them .Better with Ms Tomi`s bow ..RC



I second that thinking Robert!!!!! 

 Now if he'll just cooperate MAYBE I can have a picture with something other than carpenter bees and possums and tree rats!!!!!!  It is purty to see tho!!!!!


----------



## kennym (Aug 3, 2012)

A few more...


----------



## whossbows (Aug 3, 2012)

gettin better,going to check mine tomorrow


----------



## kennym (Aug 4, 2012)

This is pretty much all the good ones from this summer, got some from last year if ya wanna see em tho....


----------



## T.P. (Aug 4, 2012)

Only had cameras out for 2 weeks now. Here are a few of the better ones so far.


----------



## kennym (Aug 4, 2012)

Great action pic!!


----------



## kennym (Aug 4, 2012)

New today......


----------



## whossbows (Aug 4, 2012)

i think my neck is sweling up,this guy showed yesterday


----------



## whossbows (Aug 4, 2012)

as bad i hate to i think i can let some little ones walk,had a camera in this spot for 3 months,first picture of him


----------



## longbowdave1 (Aug 5, 2012)

Checked the camera today, many deer pics of small buck and does. Nothing big walked by yet, but a few young bucks with some future potential, including one young one with what looks to be a pair or two of split tines????


----------



## whossbows (Aug 5, 2012)

i sure hate it when the little ones come in,its hard to pick one of them spots


----------



## beaulesye10 (Aug 6, 2012)

http://s1120.photobucket.com/albums/l484/Beauleyse10/?action=view&current=MorningShotBig8.mp4


----------



## bam_bam (Aug 6, 2012)

I finally got around to checking one of my cams today. Still got one I havent checked in about a month and a half. I havent felt up to fighting swarms of skeeters, a wide variety of snakes, ticks, and briars to go get the card. So here are a few of 699 pics i had


----------

